# The page cannot be displayed



## Christolis_ (Sep 24, 2016)

Hello, I have a laptop HP Compaq nc6320 with Windows XP SP3 fresh installed. But webpages are can't be displayed. I'm connected to the right internet, with drivers installed but I don't know what to do. Any help please?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you got compatibility mode on under Tools?
you will probably be limited to IE9.


----------



## Christolis_ (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it has IE9 installed in it, I checked compatibility mode, it's currently off. Do you have any solutions?


----------

